# Taschenspielertricks von outlets.de



## Gustavson (31 Januar 2010)

outlets.de arbeitet mit einem Cookie welches sich MBox (test-and-target) nennt. Die meisten "Registrierten" können dieses Cookie unter z.b. Firefox auf Ihrem Rechner finden und man sieht dass es in direkter Verbindung mit outlets.de und outlets-24.de steht. Die Mbox kann Content darstellen oder austauschen. outlets.de simulierte damit eine kostenfreie Internetseite, sobald man registriert war machte MBox automatisch daraus eine kostenpflichtige Seite.

So funktioniert Test & Target von Omniture | Test & Target

Jeder der es findet sollte einen Screenshot machen!
Seit outlets.de stärker unter "Beschuss" sind haben sie die Interseite mehrfach geändert.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Gustavson schrieb:


> Die Mbox kann Content darstellen oder austauschen.


Unsre Rede hier seit Beginn der Aboabzockerei.





webwatcher schrieb:


> "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Auch hier sollte man diese Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



Obwohl Screenshots von vorhandenen Cookies wohl kaum irgend eine Beweiskraft haben dürften (insbesondere in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht), ist die Darstellung dieser Möglichkeit doch recht interessant.

@ Mods, könnte man dieser Teildiskussion nicht ein eigenes Thema widmen?





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über Taschenspielertricks verwirrt Hilfesuchende nur.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Mods, könnte man dieser Teildiskussion nicht ein eigenes Thema widmen?


[x] done


----------



## flippi1955 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlet.de*

Jeder einigermassen versierte Programmierer (und ich gehe mal im speziellen Fall davon aus, das es daran keine Nachschubprobleme gibt, was auch für Geschäftsführer etc. gilt :sun  bekommt es leicht hin eine Webseite so anzupassen, das der geneigte Benutzer nur das sieht, was er sehen soll.

Beispiel:

Man lege beim ersten Besuch eine einmalige Sessionnummer an, diese wird in einem langlebigen Cookie verewigt... Tja, der Inhalt 'XY' ist beim ersten Besuch unsichtbar und was denkt ihr??? Richtig, sobald die Seite wieder aufgerufen wird und das Cookie meldet 'HUHU', schwupps steht da etwas , was vorher nicht da war. Das Spiel lässt sich in allen Variationen durch verschiedene Bedingungen fortsetzen.

Interessant wäre es im speziellen Fall an das Script zu kommen, ich meine nicht den Quelltext sondern das php-Script...  Die Seite setzt soviel ich weiss das OpenSource-CMS symfony ein (Anm.ie sparen auch an der Software...) Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust den Verein mal zu hacken??? (Zensur->Aufforderung zu Straftaten!!!)


----------



## flippi1955 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlet.de*

Ach noch etwas zum Thema Cookie:

Das Teil muss nicht unbedingt den Namen des Erzeugers tragen. Mit anderen Worten es gibt auch Cookies mit Ip-Namen etc. Man kann das Teil auch hamster.mich nennen... 

Also genügend Verstecke vorhanden... :sun:


----------



## Gustavson (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Unsre Rede hier seit Beginn der Aboabzockerei.
> 
> Obwohl Screenshots von vorhandenen Cookies wohl kaum irgend eine Beweiskraft haben dürften (insbesondere in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht), ist die Darstellung dieser Möglichkeit doch recht interessant.
> 
> @ Mods, könnte man dieser Teildiskussion nicht ein eigenes Thema widmen?



Das Problem ist dass man Änderungen von Internetseiten kaum nachweisen kann. Zwar ist solch ein Cookie schon ein starker Hinweis, aber auch Screenshots nutzen letztendlich nicht viel da diese ganz einfach Softwaremäßig manipuliert sein könnten.

Es müsste eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Regel geben wie kostenpflichtige Internetseiten auszusehen haben, zudem dürften Verträge per Internet idealerweise nur auf Papier und unterschrieben gültig sein. Z.b. habe ich mich bei meinem Provider per Internet angemeldet, aber gültig war der Abschluss erst nachdem ich einen Papiervertrag unterschrieben hatte. So ist das richtig und wasserdicht!

Auch AGB's müssten in Papierform übersendet werden und erst ab da Gültigkeit haben, denn Online-AGB's sind eigentlich keine da jede Minute abänderbar!


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Gustavson schrieb:


> Es müsste eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Regel geben wie kostenpflichtige Internetseiten auszusehen haben,



Das ist nicht das Kernproblem. 
"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt." Daher kann sich eine Webseite im Sekundentakt ändern. Und Du kannst über Google-Adsense-Werbung durch die Hintertür an der Webseite mit korrekter, vorgeschriebener Preisauszeichnung vorbei auf eine Falle gelenkt werden. Anschließend wird der "Webmaster" steif und fest behaupten, Du hättest Dich auf der korrekten Seite angemeldet.

M.E. liegt das Kernproblem im deutschen Inkassorecht, wo eine monatelange Belästigung durch Mahnschreiben trotz Widerspruch möglich ist. Das geht im Ausland so nicht, in Deutschland aber schon. Und jeder, der daran kratzt, wird als Metzger an einer heiligen Kuh betrachtet.



Gustavson schrieb:


> zudem dürften Verträge per Internet idealerweise nur auf Papier und unterschrieben gültig sein. Z.b. habe ich mich bei meinem Provider per Internet angemeldet, aber gültig war der Abschluss erst nachdem ich einen Papiervertrag unterschrieben hatte. So ist das richtig und wasserdicht!



Damit greifst Du allerdings ganz tief in das Vertragsrecht ein. Bisher sind Verträge nach dem BGB formfrei (außer bei bestimmten Fällen wie Arbeitsvertrag, Immobilien-/Grundstückskauf etc., die immer der Schriftform bedürfen).
Diese Formfreiheit hat nicht nur Nachteile, sondern auch Vorteile. Sie ermöglicht unkomplizierte und unbürokratische Dienstleistungserbringung. Die Pflicht zur Schriftform würde alles erheblich verkomplizieren und verteuern. 
Wenn man das Inkassorecht mit einem vernünftigen Verhaltenskodex ausstatten würde (wie überall im Ausland), dann würden sich diese Fragen gar nicht stellen. Im Ausland gibt es diese Art der Nutzlosabzocke nirgends.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlets.de*



Gustavson schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass man Änderungen von Internetseiten kaum nachweisen kann.


Der Verbraucher muß überhaupt nichts nachweisen.  Der Fordernde  muß beweisen. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



Gustavson schrieb:


> Es müsste eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Regel geben wie kostenpflichtige
> Internetseiten auszusehen haben,


Das ist derselbe Quark, den die Verbraucherministerin und  andere Politdeppen und  leider auch 
Vertreter der Verbraucherzentralen von sich gegeben haben.

Ansonsten lies dir gründlich durch, was antiscammer geschrieben hat.
Nur in Deutschland gibt es die Abofallenstellerei  und  im Ausland nicht deswegen nicht,  weil in
 anderen Ländern die Webseiten in Granit gemeißelt wären, sondern weil es dort kein Inkassostalking  gibt.

Das gesamte "Geschäftsmodell"  beruht  auf  Desinformation und  Einschüchterung und  nicht auf rechtlicher Durchsetzbarkeit. Warum werden wohl so gut wie keine  Mahnbescheide verschickt  und  fast keine  Prozesse geführt? Ganze sechs von der  Nutzlosbranche* verlorene* Prozesse in vier Jahren bei schätzungsweise Millionen Betroffener, sprechen doch wohl eine  mehr als deutliche Sprache.
Die 10-30%, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, reichen für ein Leben in Luxus.


----------



## MaryAnn (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlets.de*

Hallo Gustavson, deine Version von den Cookies stimmt 100%. Habe diese Cookies in Firefox gelöscht und siehe da, die erneut aufgerufene Website war wieder jungfräulich hergestellt - ohne jeglichen Kostenhinweis - Na ist doch jetzt klar, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Ich werde jedenfalls als Betroffenen  n i c h t   zahlen!

Ein Dank an die Betreiber und auch an Dich für die SuperINFOS


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlets.de*



MaryAnn schrieb:


> ...die erneut aufgerufene Website war wieder jungfräulich hergestellt - ohne jeglichen Kostenhinweis -


Dann mach doch mal bitte einen Screenshot davon und veröffentliche den hier. Auf der üblichen Anmeldeseite steht der Preis rechts oben, dass (noch) kein Kostenhinweis auf der Startseite steht, ist irrelevant.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Taschenspielertricks von outlets.de*

Welche grundsätzlich neuen Erkenntnisse sollen dabei eruiert  werden ggü den bereits bekannten Tricks?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Die "Wichtigkeit" dieser Debatte ist daran zu erkennen, dass sie abgetrennt und in die Plauderecke  verschoben wurde. 

EOT


----------

